# Home Brew Shops



## Pumpy (5/3/06)

Are they clean 
Are they Knowlegable 
are they helpful 
are they modern 
Do they carry a good stock


You dont have to mention names, 

whats your HBS like ?

Pumpy


----------



## stephen (5/3/06)

Pumpy said:


> Are they clean
> Are they Knowlegable
> are they helpful
> are they modern
> ...


E. All of the above and more.

Marks Homebrew


----------



## Barry (5/3/06)

Good Day
ESB at Peakhurst is all those things and more ( eg good humour, enthusiasm)).


----------



## Mr Bond (5/3/06)

E. All of the above.

Bill McBride @ Brewmaker Holden Hill is one of Adelaides originals and runs a friendly ,helpful and seemingly successful business.


----------



## Boozy the clown (5/3/06)

Manfred (Macarthur HB) at Campbeltown, he hasn't got everything but he's been at it for a while. If you can understand his German accent he's a pretty good bloke.

I drive for 40mins for him rather than the 'Highland brewers'. Bad experience there.


----------



## Doc (5/3/06)

Personally, the only HBS that understands what I want is Gerard Northern Districts Home Brewing.
He understands the reasons why I brew and why I brew what I do and has the majority of the ingredients that I need or can locate them. Delivers to work and home. Magic.

Doc


----------



## big d (5/3/06)

my local hbs is over 4,000km away.Not that i have a local so i use a few and they are all great.

cheers
big d


----------



## Jagungal (5/3/06)

Wish I had a local brew shop. The closest one in 2 hours away and seems overly pricey with limited stock. 

What I consider local is probabally ESB who I deal with over the web - or get people to pick things down for me from when they visit. So far they have been great. Country Brewer has also been pretty good to deal with over the web.


----------



## delboy (5/3/06)

i agree with BRAULUVER

He's a top bloke would be the "BOONEY OF THE BREW SHOP" Deadset legend

he is even helping me open a brewshop in my town as ther is not one for miles and the support is second to none.

WE dont seem to have any ALL GRAINERS HERE but alot of folks wanting to have a go and go one better than just a supermarket kit.

delboy


----------



## deadly (5/3/06)

My local is a chain retail shop with dark grain and med/light grain,only willing to sell their pre packaged products,I travel 45mins one way to what I would call a homebrew store for service, knowledge, and products.


----------



## aspro (6/3/06)

TWOC

Roy is the man he sells everything you need plus more and heaps of advice.

Cheers


----------



## Towradgi Brewer (6/3/06)

Northern Brew @ Woonona for me. Good advise from AL and Anne and always get what I want


----------



## T.D. (6/3/06)

Doc said:


> Personally, the only HBS that understands what I want is Gerard Northern Districts Home Brewing.
> He understands the reasons why I brew and why I brew what I do and has the majority of the ingredients that I need or can locate them. Delivers to work and home. Magic.
> 
> Doc
> [post="112823"][/post]​



I'm an ND Brewing man too. Gerard goes to heaps of trouble to get stuff in if he doesn't already have it (which is rare), the prices are right and free delivery too. Also, the fact he has commercial brewing experience is bloody handy when it comes to advice. The only way I would buy anything from anobody else is if its so out there that even Gerard can't source it! 

If you are in Sydney, I can't understand why you'd go anywhere else frankly...


----------



## Uncle Fester (6/3/06)

BYOAH @ Kambah is by far the best in the ACT.

Meets and exceeds all of the criteria in the source post.

M


----------



## mje1980 (6/3/06)

Al at northern brew is a top bloke who will help you out any way he can. A big thumbs up!


----------



## muga (6/3/06)

I'll 3rd Al an Anne @ Northern Brew they always go out of their way to help you out.


----------



## Stuster (6/3/06)

And I'll third Gerard at ND.

Great service, advice, the lot. Cheers Gerard. :beer:


----------



## Chilled (6/3/06)

I'll second Stephen, Marks Home Brew in Newcastle!! Mark and Keith are both great guys that bend over backwards to help with setup and information. Great grain selection. Even though there are numerous other HB shops between Marks and where I live I prefer to drive 2hrs each way just to shop with them.

C


----------



## Gough (6/3/06)

I'll third Mark's Homebrew in Newcastle for all the above mentioned reasons. Very helpful shop over a period of time  

Shawn.


----------



## Duff (6/3/06)

Gerard at ND Brewing is OK I guess  

Seems to have some problem though with high IBU beers, just continually shakes his head whenever I offer them to him :lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## T.D. (6/3/06)

Duff said:


> Gerard at ND Brewing is OK I guess
> 
> Seems to have some problem though with high IBU beers, just continually shakes his head whenever I offer them to him
> 
> ...



He takes the piss out of me for my super-hoppy APAs too! Reckons they've got a green tinge to them!  

So, apart from the self esteem dwindling ridicule its a classy outfit!  

Might make that OTT American IPA I have planned for my next brew... :lol:


----------



## Mercs Own (6/3/06)

John, Chris and the boys at Grain and Grape!

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/beer_front.html

Great service in the shop, on the phone or email! Excellent range and if they dont have it will find it and get it to you! The one stop all grain shop.


----------



## Airgead (6/3/06)

I've got two locals. One gets an F. Fine if you're a K&K brewer but no grains to speak of and those they have are pretty old and expensive. Small selection of hops and not too sure about the age/freshness. I just buy crown seals and stufff like that there if I run out and need them in a hurry.

My other local is Gerard at ND Brewing. Delivers to the door. Everything a brewer could want. A+. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## SJW (6/3/06)

And I'll 4th MARKS HOMEBREW in Newcastle. Both Mark and Keith are wankers but the shop is good. Ha Ha, (there goes my discount)
Over the past few years I have found Mark and Keith to be very helpful and on more than one occasion have gone well out of their way to help with brewing problems, ordering one off stock and even fabrication of custom S/S brew equipment.
If more retail HB shop were half as committed to the art of brewing as Mark there would be a hell of a lot more people brewing.
Keep up the great work fellas.

STEPHEN.


----------



## berazafi (6/3/06)

Can anyone recomend one in melbourne, i have tried a couple and found them to be over priced or arrogent


----------



## scrogster (6/3/06)

In my opinion there are two stand-out home brew shops in Melbourne:

Grain and Grape (recently relocated to new premises in Yarraville)

and 

Greensborough Homebrewing, located in Greensborough.


An excellent range of products and friendly service are to be had at both.


----------



## PostModern (6/3/06)

Another boost for Big Al at Northern Brew Woonona. Scores an A+ in everything.


----------



## Jerry (6/3/06)

berazafi,

I agree with scrogster, Greensborough Homebrewing is good, very helpful and good range.
I haven't been to Grain and grape, other side of town  Their website looks great though.

Cheers


----------



## normell (6/3/06)

berazafi said:


> Can anyone recomend one in melbourne, i have tried a couple and found them to be over priced or arrogent
> [post="112920"][/post]​


berazfi, as Merc & scrogster said G&G, & Greensborough HB are real good.
Hope the couple you tried aint one of these

Normell


----------



## mycle (6/3/06)

Al at Woonona does it for me! ahem. in a brewing sense that is. Wollongong was a bit of a wasteland until Al turned up - the guy at Dapto who sold me my first fermenter kit was pretty hopeless - didn't keep yeast in the fridge and was really only interested in selling kits.

Thanks Al!

Mycle.


----------



## Jazman (6/3/06)

Grumpys and brewmaker in holden hill and cant forget nz hops they are just great http://www.nzhops.co.nz


----------



## roach (6/3/06)

sorry for OT post - congrats on the 1000 posts Jaz , 100 of which prolly mention nz hops  Go NZ hops :beerbang:


----------



## berazafi (6/3/06)

I actully havent tried them, so look forward to going there now. I had gone to heidelburg and boronia. 

Dave


----------



## normell (6/3/06)

berazafi said:


> I actully havent tried them, so look forward to going there now. I had gone to heidelburg and boronia.
> 
> Dave
> [post="112959"][/post]​



Nuf said


----------



## big d (6/3/06)

brewmaker holden hill.im assuming bill here.i must have talked to his cardboard cut out as the two times ive visited him it was like talking to a can of extract.very hard to get anything out of.
didnt come across as very interested in what i had to say or what i was after.shop was very ordinary in my opinion.sorry guys but when you travel the distance i do to go to a decent recommended hbs at least you would expect a half decent chat with the owner and some interesting stuff on the shelves.No beer
now grumpys on the other hand.well they speak for themselves.top stuff.Beer to try
The jovial monk was even worth a visit .Beer to try.interesting

cheers
big d


----------



## Darren (6/3/06)

big d said:


> brewmaker holden hill.im assuming bill here.i must have talked to his cardboard cut out as the two times ive visited him it was like talking to a can of extract.very hard to get anything out of.
> didnt come across as very interested in what i had to say or what i was after.shop was very ordinary in my opinion.sorry guys but when you travel the distance i do to go to a decent recommended hbs at least you would expect a half decent chat with the owner and some interesting stuff on the shelves.
> 
> cheers
> ...




Big D,
I have had the same experience. Always trying to get you away from all grain in my experience.

cheers
Darren


----------



## vlbaby (6/3/06)

grain and grape for me. Best homebrew shop in melbourne as far as i'm concerned.
great advice, great service.

Caters very well for the AG brewer.

VL.


----------



## Screwtop (6/3/06)

Grumpy's naturally and Les at Caloundra Home Brew, good guy, great prices and has absolutely everything (can't sell enough liquit yeast to make it worthwile stocking it) looks after repeat customers no end. Come on how about some votes from other Sunshine Coast Brewers.


----------



## poppa joe (6/3/06)

EAT YOUR HEART OUT FELLAS...
Here in Nowra ..WE have ..2 Woolies 1 Coles 1 IGA 1KMart.....
ALL better than the brew shop......The only other is a hardware shop
who is very helpful but does not stock everything (have to order from 
Brewcraft.)But last week tells me he is getting ESB lines...So maybe have a chance of coming out of the doldrums....and brew a better farmland lager....lol.....
Cheers
PJ


----------



## danbeer (6/3/06)

Can someone reccommend a good brew shop near Burwood? (Vic)

My favorate would have to be G&G - They have a good range, and are nice and helpful.. my only issue is they are so bloody far away......


----------



## shmick (7/3/06)

SJW said:


> And I'll 4th MARKS HOMEBREW in Newcastle. Both Mark and Keith are wankers but the shop is good. Ha Ha, (there goes my discount)
> [post="112909"][/post]​



My vote goes to Mark's also.
At least they'll let go of what they're holding and have a chat. :lol: 

Mark and Keith have helped me out with equipment, advice and great service - wouldn't have made the change to AG without them.
It's also allowed me to catch up with a few fellow brewers in the area. Not many visits go past without catching up with one or 2 of the forum members while I'm there.
If only he had an espresso machine and a few more chairs....

Keep it up fella's


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (7/3/06)

Danbeer,
Try 'The Brewers Den' 253 Dorset rd, Boronia. Both Peter and Laureen are nice people and helpfull.
Cheers 15BL :beer: Phone 9761 1900


----------



## n00ch (7/3/06)

Another vote for Marks HB.

Mark and Keith have helped with great advice, ingredients and brewing equipment throughout my time. I also would not know a lot of the local brewers without that shop either.

Cheers


----------



## Offline (7/3/06)

Marks HB again,

Mark and Keith are both real brewing enthusiasts, and are always willing to help a fellow brewer out with what ever they need be it advice, parts or ingredients. Above and beyond the normal retailer. 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## tangent (7/3/06)

just in Bills defence, i didn't think he had much stuff in the shop but i found out most of the grain & hops etc (real stuff) aren't in the front part of the shop, you just have to ask for what you want.
One problem i have is I don't want a lesson in life the universe and everything, I just want to buy what I need and get back to brewing. Two recent HBS trips took from 1 - 1.5 hours in store each to get everything weighed out and purchased, which blew the idea of brewing that day.
I don't want a history of SA HBS (although the last 15minutes of the story was interesting) I don't want to hear how great you are or what the xxxx taste like.
I just want some crystal rye and a packet of yeast.


----------



## johnno (7/3/06)

There is one in my suburb that I avoid.

I prefer to go to Grain and Grape. Anything between 50-110 miutes round trip. Even though the new location should be closer.

Great people, great service.

The only problem I have is that they are ususally so busy, its hard to catch up and chat.


cheers
johnno


----------



## bindi (7/3/06)

Screwtop said:


> Grumpy's naturally and Les at Caloundra Home Brew, good guy, great prices and has absolutely everything (can't sell enough liquit yeast to make it worthwile stocking it) looks after repeat customers no end. Come on how about some votes from other Sunshine Coast Brewers.
> [post="112980"][/post]​


Yep Grumpys is good  got me back into brewing using their made up kits awhile back, almost 2 years :blink: and yes Les in Caloundra is a good guys and helpful, but now I do mostly Ag and a few partials I only buy DME and a little extract from him, wait a sec <_< I made his Xmas beer case for him so he is not brewing very much  I think I go there to have a good laugh.


----------



## BennyBrewster (7/3/06)

http://ndbrewing.com.au/

+1 Gerard


----------



## Borret (7/3/06)

Marks, Marks, Marks, Marks, ( fade out monty python SPAM music)

Hey- their song is worth singing. Mark and Keith's service and advice is great and so is their volume and variety of stock- as others have said. Not only only will they stop for a chat, they'll also amuse your children  . Great work guys. :beer: 

I have also used Gerards service too and must also rate it highly. A valuable resource to the southern brothers.  

Brent


----------



## Phrak (7/3/06)

Could those who've recommended the various HBSs, please provide contact details or www addresses if they exist?

Once this list has been compiled, perhaps we could make it a sticky post?

Many thanks,
Tim.


----------



## doglet (7/3/06)

Probably one thing to remember is to give the store a call before you go to see if they have what you want to avoid disappointment and also wasting your time.

Also if you need things weighed out then this could be done by the HBS person when the store is quiet. Impulse buys or those last minute things you remember on the trip to the store could then be taking of easily.

Happy happy joy joy all round then! :beer:


----------



## SJW (7/3/06)

Well there u have it, Marks HB in NEWCASTLE has to be a clear winner. For a local HB shop that has not got the big advertising budget and national exposure of G & G and the like it 's well worth a visit if your passing thru.
A few more chairs and a coffee machine would be a nice touch boys!


----------



## Weizguy (7/3/06)

I'm very happy with my lhbs.

As far as I'm concerned, there is only one lhbs in Newcastle.

The guys are friendly, helpful, and happy enough to toss in the odd freebie (especially for new customers).
Happy to discuss beer or spirits, or anything at all to do with beer or spirtits, actually. Quite free with opinions, as well as personal experience to corroborate those opinions.

Not to belittle the other retailers of beer-related products in Newcastle, I will not name my lhbs of choice, suffice to say that the other retailers haven't been mentioned in this thread (yet).

Oh, did I forget to mention range of product and price, as well as advice and follow-up service?
Usually happy to help evaluate a beer for you too, but you can't expect that while the shop is full of customers...they'll all want a taste!

Seth


----------



## T.D. (7/3/06)

Phrak said:


> Could those who've recommended the various HBSs, please provide contact details or www addresses if they exist?
> 
> Once this list has been compiled, perhaps we could make it a sticky post?
> 
> ...



If you live in Sydney give Northern Districts Brewing a try. http://www.ndbrewing.com.au

Highly recommended.

edit: fixed link


----------



## Jim_Levet (7/3/06)

Why not add these retail stores to those listed in the links page on this site & give them a rating.
James


----------



## Phrak (7/3/06)

Great idea in principle, but a ratings system will have to be carefully considered. There's all sorts of legal worm-cans that can be opened if a vendor decides (s)he has lost revenue from bad press.

However, I whole-heartedly agree with having a central list of vendor contact details! Listed by State/Country if possible please


----------



## grod5 (7/3/06)

Wow,

Mark's appears to be well regarded. I was about to bag these bloke as every time I walk into the shop with a list of things I think I need, I always leave with more. Mark's passion for thing fermentable is sickening and his hyper attitude to HB is spellbinding. Anyway, not wanting to sound like a book review, after thinking about the service and knowledge of the staff I would be stupid not to applaud their service.

(Thread Hijack)
I didn't know there was a strong hunter contingent on this forum. Is there a brew club or get together around here?

daniel


----------



## redbeard (7/3/06)

Gerard @ndbrewing double plus good


----------



## sah (7/3/06)

There's been quite a few votes for Northern Brew at Woonona (Alan & Anne) and here is another vote from me. I've visited a few home brew shops over the years and Alan is the most knowlegable and enthusiastic shop owner I've met. The shop is always clean and well stocked and has lots of goodies that you just don't find in many other shops. He'll do his best to get whatever you want. Wollongong is lucky to have Northern Brew.

Scott


----------



## pint of lager (7/3/06)

> Why not add these retail stores to those listed in the links page on this site & give them a rating.
> James



Have a look in the links section, there is a section for retail shops, add your favourite shop's website in there.


----------



## sm0902 (7/3/06)

*Country Brewer (Toongabbie/Girraween)* -

They have taken the time to answer questions (good for me as I'm still trying to get the hang of it all).

Their own brand (Wal's Pale Ale) is really good.

My next brew comes from this shop based on the advice and time they spent considering my preferences.

Good products matched with good advice ... and a definite knowledge of their product.


----------



## Linz (7/3/06)

sm0902,

Is Pete back on deck there???


----------



## sm0902 (7/3/06)

Linz ... I'm not sure of the name of the person who helped me. Same person the last few times of been there though (last 2 months).


----------



## Linz (7/3/06)

Twas P.meyers from this site....yonks ago when I started out


----------



## Busboy (7/3/06)

Last couple of times I've been to TCB Girraween I was served by Graeme. Very friendly and helpful.


----------



## neonmeate (7/3/06)

i've tried a number of different places, sydney, canberra, adelaide, melbourne and while they've all been friendly and so forth i do get annoyed with the ones that forget my orders, substitute ingredients i didnt ask for when they're out of stock, persuade me to buy things i dont want to save them the hassle of getting what i want, or who are always out of stock. so my award goes to GRAINANDGRAPE for having absolutely everything and being super reliable. except for one time that was australia post's fault.


----------



## PistolPatch (7/3/06)

Just had a really quick fly through this thread. Three things... My Favourite Shop, Voting on HBS's and Legal Ramifications of HBS Criticism. These are dealt with below under incorrect headings!

*My Favourite Shop:*

I am, without a pause, going MHB. I have no LHBS on the Gold Coast even worth mentioning. Nice guys but zero idea. One up here even painful to deal with.

MHB: Excellent! Immediately relaxed upon speaking with him on phone. Asked, in hindsight, stupid questions, and was not made to feel stupid. Great advice received including, 'try your LHBS - they should have it and may be cheaper than me posting it.' A nice relaxed conversation. Received my order yesterday but he got it wrong - too much!!!! He included at no charge, extra samples of specialty grains, hop bags and even a flip fermenter tap. Apparently Weizguy and Stephen were in his shop at the time of the compilation of my order. For me, as a newbie, feeling comfortable, having confidence in advice and reliability are more important to me than price although I'm sure that MHB's prices would be competitive. As I'm forced to deal via mail because of my location, I'll certainly continue my relationship there.

*Voting on HBS's* 

I saw briefly, some comments on voting for HBS's and the legal ramifications. I am, but please don't tell anyone, related to about a billion lawyers. Through osmosis, I have gained a tad of legal knowledge. I think the voting or specifically asking for feedback on HBS's is a great idea! As long as anyone can justify the facts of their opinion, anything said is OK. So if I say here, that the IBREW bloke here on the Gold Coast I have found to be atrocious to deal with all I have to do is ensure I have evidence to justify my comment. Evidence can simply be in the form of a statuory declaration although having a few extra things up your sleeve helps e.g. recorded phone conversations. (You can legally do this and there's plenty of computer programs that will allow you to record conversations.)

AHB would only be legally liable if they _knowingly_ allowed a _fiction_ to continue. I think the mods here would pull up any unfair comments very quickly. Any experienced lawyers here to affirm this or do I have to go to relations which will probably cost me! LOL! (And, if you get into trouble for following my advice above, don't worry, I'm as legally liable as you!)

*Voluntary Registration of HBS's*

Another thing that could be interesting would be for HBS's to voluntarily register with AHB. This would involve submitting themselves to the scrutiny/feedback of AHB members without legal recourse. Of course, there's always going to be one, so any HBS volunteering their service to be analyzed should have the right to ask for a post/s to be deleted/suspended for a period of time in which they could prove the post/s to be incorrect.

*I Did Not Post This* 

The above post is very long-winded and I would just like to say that I had nothing to do with it. I was simply channelling the Beer Gods.


----------



## Jim_Levet (8/3/06)

Without getting long winded, the ability to rate a homebrew shop already exists on this site. I pointed it out in an earlier post & others have kindly pointed it out to me since.
James


----------



## Keith_N (9/3/06)

Interesting to hear that a new HBS will be opening very soon in St Mary's 
(Western Sydney). I reckon it will be an ABSOLUTE cracker! Can't wait!
Keith


----------



## Pumpy (9/3/06)

How Passionate people are about thier Home Brew Shops sounds like some of the Guys are doing the right thing  , this post has captured a lot of interest over 3000 views .  

Pumpy


----------



## barls (9/3/06)

im going to say bruce at tcb in drummoyne is an absolute champion


----------



## bindi (9/3/06)

After posting the other day I only go to my LHBS [Caloundra Homebrew] for a little DME and some extract sometimes, I spent $89.90 today  a new glass fermenter [broke one two weeks ago :angry: ] 1kg DME for starters, 1 can of extract for a partial I may do just to keep 3 taps on [and a quaffer] and 1kg of POR a bargan I thought at $20, it was sent to him by mistake.
I spend more then I thought there :blink:


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (9/3/06)

When I started out, I got a homebrew kit from TCB @ Richmond.

Chris was a great help with getting my brewing up and going.

Then I discovered forums and moved to AG and found Gerard @ ND Brewing.

A++ products, service and advice! I would highly recommend his services to anyone and everyone.



> Yeah well atleast I am not a god damn alcoholic pumpy



What has this got to do with anything?? :huh:


----------



## dreamboat (9/3/06)

I reckon PistolPatch is on the money here.... look at a site like www.ratebeer.com here you will see rubbish beer being outed for what it is.... and good beer getting the praise it deserves, and all without any hint of a lawyer. Exactly the type of process which we could use here. Give your rating and give your reasons for it, posted for the workd to see.

Range (grain) a/5
Range (extract) b/5
Range (hops) c/5
Range (yeast) d/5
Storage facility e/10
Advice f/10
etc...

Pistol also makes a good point about Ibrew 



dreamboat


----------



## berto (9/3/06)

I also started out with CHris at TCB Richmond. Always full of info and helpful ideas on different things to try. I too have since gone to extract, then AG. However he has managed to source everything for me which i need. So i still use him for the most of my products. The only thing i dont get there generally is hops due to a smaller selection than around on the web.


----------



## sintax69 (9/3/06)

got to put my vote for Gerard @ ND Brewing.
Used him for the first time today awersome grain delievered to the door that is such a plus for me working shifts etc just gets harder to get to HBS 

The other big plus is he emailed what was happening with the order and kept me up to date





Edit: I could not understand it either, must have had the beer grogles on then sorry


----------



## Phrak (10/3/06)

sintax69 said:


> The other big plus is he emailed me that he was going to be a day late love that just tell me I have to wait and I will tell me nothing get me pissed hope to use him again[post="113670"][/post]​



Huh?? :blink:


----------



## doglet (10/3/06)

Phrak said:


> sintax69 said:
> 
> 
> > The other big plus is he emailed me that he was going to be a day late love that just tell me I have to wait and I will tell me nothing get me pissed hope to use him again[post="113670"][/post]​
> ...




Translation with punctuation - The other big plus is he emailed me that he was going to be a day late with my order. I didn't mind at all as he had made the effort to tell me but if he had told me nothing I would have been annoyed. I hope to use him again.


----------



## Phrak (10/3/06)

LOL, thanks  I understood the first part, up until "a day late". But I couldn't figure the rest out for the life of me!


----------



## mikem108 (10/3/06)

When I was a newbie I shopped at ESB randwick and thought it was great but it wasn't long before I craved more variety in both yeast and grain the M5 made it pretty easy to get to ESB at peakhurst so i did a lot of shopping there mainly due to the amazing range and helpful advice.

I have shopped at loads of online shops

Online Goliath(Dave) was really generous and helpful, freebies if there was room in the box.
Jovial Monk replaced items lost by Australia post  FOC
Grain and Grape quick efficient processing of orders and good advice
Marks HBS loves a chat sounds passionate about his business and brewing
TWOC quick delivery of a Grain Mill with good advice
Grumpy's a bit pricey on hops, delivery etc. so I don't shop there anymore.

the list goes on ...

Gerard NDHB gets a big vote for the free home delivery friendly chit chat and advice and is my current fave


----------



## Phrak (10/3/06)

Links to the shops Mike mentioned.

Online:
Goliath(Dave) was really generous and helpful, freebies if there was room in the box.
Jovial Monk replaced items lost by Australia post  FOC
Grain & Grape quick efficient processing of orders and good advice
Mark's HBS loves a chat sounds passionate about his business and brewing
TWOC quick delivery of a Grain Mill with good advice
Grumpy's a bit pricey on hops, delivery etc. so I don't shop there anymore.

Gerard NDHB  gets a big vote for the free home delivery friendly chit chat and advice and is my current fave

Mike, could you fill in the blanks please?

Are we allowed to update the "Retailers" Link section? or do the shop reps have to do that themselves.

Tim.


----------



## macr (10/3/06)

SJW said:


> Well there u have it, Marks HB in NEWCASTLE has to be a clear winner. For a local HB shop that has not got the big advertising budget and national exposure of G & G and the like it 's well worth a visit if your passing thru.
> A few more chairs and a coffee machine would be a nice touch boys!
> [post="113125"][/post]​


Add me to the list of fans as well. They love to help out and the freebies that I get are great, even if it is only 10g of hops, every little thing like that will just make me come back more and buy more. I think they have surpassed the other shops in the hunter region. As a footnote there is a new shop having its opening in Nelson bay this Saturday. Free sizzle and beer tasting and a keg system to win. I won't be there though (to far away), so some one else will have to rate it.


----------



## pint of lager (10/3/06)

Any forum member can add a new link. I think only the original submitter can edit a link, or an admin can too.

The link section is full of useful stuff. You could spend days online following the information there. Please, if you find a link not working, click on the "broken link" hyperlink.

If you have a favourite site that is not included, please add it to the list.


----------



## Doogiechap (10/3/06)

T.W.O.C. has been very helpful for me Roy always has time for my many newbie questions and his AGB days are very enlightening.

I thinks what takes the cake for me is when I asked him what TWOC stands for...
Tina's World of Craft


----------



## Hopeye (10/3/06)

T.D. said:


> Duff said:
> 
> 
> > Gerard at ND Brewing is OK I guess
> ...



He must be getting used to us. He didn't say anything to me as he dropped off 1kg Amarillo, 1kg Cascade, 1Kg Saaz today. Top bloke, top service, bar none. How many other HBS owners out there are also commercial brewers ??? I know who's advice I'd prefer.


----------



## stephen (11/3/06)

macr said:


> SJW said:
> 
> 
> > Well there u have it, Marks HB in NEWCASTLE has to be a clear winner. For a local HB shop that has not got the big advertising budget and national exposure of G & G and the like it 's well worth a visit if your passing thru.
> ...


Actually, MACR, the place you're talking about is called "The Bay Brewery." It's been there for a bout two to three years now, Kirk, who runs the place, is quite a nice bloke and looks after the K & K brewer and spirit person quite well. I'm not sure if he looks after the AG brewer or the partial or etc. (I haven't been to his shop for over a year now.)

Steve


----------



## Peter Wadey (11/3/06)

Phrak,
Add these to your list
ESB Brewing Supplies, Peakhurst, www.esbeer.com.au
Blue Mountains Brewing Supplies, www.bmbrews.com.au
Brew Your Own at Home, Kambah, ACT

Peter


----------



## Phrak (12/3/06)

I've already added a few to the links section HERE. 

As Jim said earlier, I think we should all add our fav shop to the Links sections. The links section does, however require any new link to have an "http://" starting in the "Link Location" field.

I suggest that we use "http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com" for the shops that do not have web addresses, and make sure that all the relevant contact details are in the "Description" field. Perhaps it would also be a good idea to mention that the shop does not have a web site, in case people wonder why they keep opening the AHB site every time they click on a link! 

I've asked the Mods and Admins about some additional functionality in the links section, I guess it just comes down to them having time, and the Forum software having the capabilities.

Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Jim - Perth (20/3/06)

TWOC Is my current favourite. Grumpy's have put me off a bit by puting the price up of all their Masterbrews & introducing freight on orders over $100.


----------



## Pumpy (20/3/06)

I split it between Gerard he makes it so easy and when I feel the need to risk all those speed cameras on the way to ESB at Peakhurst I go there 

pumpy


----------



## cheapdrunk (2/5/06)

I can't go past Dave's Hombrew in North Sydney, first bought stuff from him online cause his delivery is pretty good. Then went into the store, very clean and bright, Dave's pretty knowledgable and good for a chat.


----------



## mikem108 (3/5/06)

Dave at Hop to it Botany is a top bloke, is improving his shop and will get in anything you may want or need.


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/5/06)

Anyway, a vote here for Bill at Holden Hill. He has guided me from the beginning to where I am now. Someone earlier said that he isn't the best to talk to; well, that's only if you mention something that is not beer- a friend of mine commented that he isn't the best at small talk, and that he seemed like someone who spent all his time in the basement brewing and then decided that he needed an income.

Away from all that, it is a great store. My only beef is with his hop range- he only stocks about 10 (not sure about that number, but it's somewhere near there) diffrent varieties of hops- so when a recipe asked for crystal hops, I got them from Ross.

Apart from that, it's a good store! Good selection of everything I could need, with a wide variety of cans (hopped and unhopped), and equipment. Also the range of grain available is really good, as he has been part of my drift towards all grain brewing. Very important is something that's worth more than money is the advice I've received from him, which is really helpful. If it wasn't for a combination of him and this forum I think I'll still be making beer with a coopers pale can and a booster pack.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/5/06)

Well well two holes in the ground , thats about all you get up this way when it comes to home brew shops. 
My interest in brewing better beers has incresed of late so when in town (CAIRNS) last week to pick up a southerner from the airport I thought I'd drop in to the two establishments that call them selves specialists.

Oh wow bitter disapointment ... 
I enquired about Yeasts ?? :blink: US56 , never heard of it just use 04 from one and the other said try turbo yeast (idiot I'm brewing BEER ) .
Then asked about grains only one avaliable . LIGHT cracked grain no other info just light cracked grain @ $5.95kg. So at about that point I decided to not ask anymore HARD questions from these knowlegeable chaps grab my 25kg bag of dextrose and get out while I still could... I will be looking for another suplier of dextrose just so I never have to go back into thease stores. 

It seems strange that with all the people moving north that Cairns dosent have more brewers (None listed here ) and better supliers... It all seems to be spirits... 

So like Big D it will be mail order . 
:beer:


----------



## Slurpdog (15/5/06)

Used to visit the HBS at Peakhurst, when a gentleman by the name of Neil ran it (about 3 years ago. I haven't brewed since then).
It was a lot of fun talking to him and I felt comfortable in the shop as a Newb
Lots of info in the thread though and I didn't realise there were so many HBS in Sydney.
Visited Manfred at Campbelltown early on but he ripped me new one for buying my first kit from Coles so I won't be going back there, even though he's only 15 mins down the road.
Looks like I'll be trying a few different HBS local to me to find one that I'm comfortable with, as I'm finally getting back into brewing after a 3 year break


----------



## johnno (15/5/06)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> I thought I'd drop in to the two establishments that call them selves specialists.
> 
> Oh wow bitter disapointment ...
> I enquired about Yeasts ?? :blink: US56 , never heard of it just use 04 from one and the other said try turbo yeast (idiot I'm brewing BEER ) .
> ...




At least you got an answer out of them and did not get growled at. 
Like one particular shop in Melb.

cheers
johnno


----------



## mika (15/5/06)

I'll put a vote in for Malthouse Home Brew, Welshpool WA.

Malthouse Home Brew

Large range, got all the yeasts (that I can think of), lots of cans of goo. Only recently started paying attention to their grain selection so can't comment on it so much, but seems to be there.
Friendly, good advice, price is usually right or not far off it.
Never tried them for phone/internet orders (why would I ? I live 10 minutes down the road)

Only negative that I've noticed is that the webpage is a little sparse on some info.

(No affiliation and all that, just a happy customer)


----------



## hughman666 (16/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> I'll put a vote in for Malthouse Home Brew, Welshpool WA.
> 
> Malthouse Home Brew



yep i'll second that. i was a bit put off when i went in a while ago last year as the guy seemed a bit rude but when you get to know him, he's just a quirky bloke and is pretty knowledgable, happy to help. good range, cheap kegging kits and i noticed they now have the esb fresh wort kits....might try one some day


----------



## Boozy the clown (16/5/06)

> Visited Manfred at Campbelltown early on but he ripped me new one for buying my first kit from Coles so I won't be going back there, even though he's only 15 mins down the road.



Gee, you mentioned the war didn't you... :angry: 

Manfred is okay, Think coles kits are a sore point for a lot of HBS. 

Manfred orders in my yeasts and whatever else i want (I dont ask for much...K&K still...)


----------



## Pumpy (16/5/06)

Boozy the clown said:


> > Visited Manfred at Campbelltown early on but he ripped me new one for buying my first kit from Coles so I won't be going back there, even though he's only 15 mins down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Boozy , 

you must have to put up with some Grumpy old buggers in your day if quote "Manfred is Okay" :blink: 

he definately need some sort of sales etiquette training , however ,he has mellowed a little, and yes he will get stuff in for you and if you argue he will drop the price a bit .

And his Fresh wort kits usually are a good price he dont charge for the deposit on the container .

Pumpy


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/06)

Caloundra Home Brew. Always great service, Les is now carrying a great hops selection from Craftbrewer in fresh foil packs and Saf dried yeasts. Also air pumps and SS airstones and a small selection of specialty grains. He will be expanding his grain stocks soon. A terrific response to AG requests, especially when there are only a handfull of AG brewers on the Coast so far. He sells a heap of kits and likes to encourage kit brewers to experiment with hops and the use of grains to improve their results. 

DEFINITELY NO AFF:


----------



## tangent (16/5/06)

> so when a recipe asked for crystal hops, I got them from Ross.



crystal hops????? :blink:


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/5/06)

I had a recipe that calls for them- if I remember it's for my davey spice (yeah, terrible name, but I do that on purpose). Haven't tried it, but have heard some good things about crystal hops.


----------



## KoNG (16/5/06)

tangent said:


> > so when a recipe asked for crystal hops, I got them from Ross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep tangent, its a fairly low alpha american finishing hop from memory.


----------



## Stuster (16/5/06)

Here you go. From Brewrats hop specs page. Linky



> Crystal (United States)
> Specifications
> Pedigree: A triploid variety developed from the German Hallertau aroma hop variety with primary contributions from Cascade, Brewers Gold and Early Green. Released in 1993 to the hop industry.
> Maturity: Mid-season
> ...


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (20/5/06)

Home Brew Shops, How does your local 'stack up'?

Well, here is a story for you all. 

I went to the nearest HBS in Canberra (I didn't have time to visit the good one in Kambah h34r: ) this morning, as I needed some yeast badly. 

Found the only beer yeasts available were S-04, S-23 & Muntons Premium Gold. 

The Muntons had a Best Before date of December '05. 

I calmly mentioned this simply as a piece of advice to the young bloke that served me at the counter as I paid for my S-04 sachets and while he was quite receptive, the owner's teenage daughter snaps from behind the counter "It doesn't matter! If you shake it and can hear it moving around inside it's still ok!"

WTF?!?! Yeah, it might still be viable, but why strike out at a paying customer for simply mentioning it? Oh, and no way would I expect someone to buy any product from me that is past its BB date and simply state itll be ok mate while still charging full price!

The shameful heap of sh*t shop is in Kaleen  

PZ.


----------



## spog (21/5/06)

am,heading to the act. soon, was planning on checking out the local hb store,but on second thoughts might pass. :blink:


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/5/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Home Brew Shops, How does your local 'stack up'?
> 
> I calmly mentioned this simply as a piece of advice to the young bloke that served me at the counter as I paid for my S-04 sachets and while he was quite receptive, the owner's teenage daughter snaps from behind the counter "It doesn't matter! If you shake it and can hear it moving around inside it's still ok!"
> [post="127967"][/post]​



:blink: 

Man, that's terrible! Obviously they hope nobody knows much about yeast!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/5/06)

@ least you got 3 to choose from ... even if 1 was 5 months out of date..

:beer:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (22/5/06)

spog said:


> am,heading to the act. soon, was planning on checking out the local hb store,but on second thoughts might pass. :blink:



Spog, check out Brew Your Own At Home in Kambah when you are here, its a great shop and Colin the proprietor is a great bloke :beer: 

Completely different to the other one I mentioned!

PZ.


----------



## MHD (22/5/06)

Never knew there was one in Kaleen? To be a HBS in Canberra and not associate with the Canberra brewers is a pretty bad move...

Col's shop is good, and he has plenty of good (and knowledgable) advice... And he has some nice fresh stuff, new stocks of hops just in (mmmm)


----------



## Sammus (5/6/06)

Hmm I'm from newcastle, and I think marks is the only hbs I havent been into yet...It seems well worth a try  At the moment I frequent another shop that sells homebrew gear. Not wanting to mention any names though, since by the sounds of things Ill probably join the list of marks homebrew fans, suffice to say its not marks and its not beer'n'gear.


----------



## macr (5/6/06)

Mark knows what he is talking about and trully loves to talk about all the new AG gear that he is now building for sale. MHB has one of the biggest collection of grains. I think he said the other day, about 40 different types. Lots of good info comes from Mark and Keith the beer guy. Take a look and mention that you are an AHB member. They will prolly put you on there e-mail list.


----------



## Mr Bond (13/6/06)

macr said:


> Take a look and mention that you are an AHB member.



I did :excl: 

Many thanks to Mark for his prompt reply and "extra"attention to an email request for some thing I can't source locally.(in Adelaide).His helpful nature and"NO worries mate" attitude has ensured that I will be checking out his site when it is fully operational.Good service,and word of mouth reccomendations are advertising that really works.

dave


----------



## normell (13/6/06)

I think that we all in time find our favorite HBS.
I have on in my town, not really very good, another one in Bendigo, where I work, not much better, but I prefer to do a 260k round trip, to G&G, where I can all I need, including good advice from all that work there.
They have all that I need in stock (not like the other 2 closer ones [call back in next week, I'll see if I can get it in for ya :huh: ]).
Also G&G have the ESB fresh wort cubes, for less than RRP, with a "brewers dozen", buy 12 & get the 13Th free.
For me it's well worth the trip to get what I want, when I want

A feed of the best Singapore noodles in Rathdowne St Carlton is also a bonus


----------



## Thunderlips (13/6/06)

normell said:


> Also G&G have the ESB fresh wort cubes, for less than RRP, with a "brewers dozen", buy 12 & get the 13Th free.


I also wondered about the cheaper price but it turns out that ESB include DCL yeast while Grain & Grape don't, or at least they didn't when I last bought one from them.
I'll be making my way there soon since I wan't to try out some of the ESB 3kg kits.


----------



## Thunderlips (13/6/06)

normell said:


> with a "brewers dozen", buy 12 & get the 13Th free.


Forgot to mention, a nice thing about the "brewers dozen" is that the fresh wort counts as two


----------



## lou (13/6/06)

How bout this 

asked for 10Kg of marris otter 3 of wheat and 1 of carafa - 

they mixed it all in together in the one bag - what sort of beer would that be!

didn't realise till i got home :angry: 

asked if they had any keg valves - 'we can order them in mate'

mumble mumble says i 

he comes back 30 sec later with a whole box of valves!!!

or the liquid yeast that is 15mnths old -still full price ....! :blink: 

makes me hate brewing...
lou


----------



## hupnupnee (24/8/06)

Another Plug for Gerard @ ND Brewing, Silly me travelled into Sydney today to get some grain, but did not realise that NDB is online only. One call to Gerard and he had me sorted with my order. Picked up at his place and then on my way again. :beerbang: 

Great service.

Tim


----------



## Sammus (24/8/06)

MHB convert, truly a great shop. (and great blokes there too )


----------



## n00ch (24/8/06)

Except for that Keith guy.... <_<


----------



## bugwan (24/8/06)

I move to Yarraville in 12 days. That will make me about 690 metres from Grain and Grape by foot. Can't complain!

Their brew demo days are fantastic by the way. Anyone in Melbourne who is considering the move to AG or wants more info on the subject can get plenty of good info from Paul Rigby ("Riggers") for All Grain demos on the last Saturday of the month or Paul Bowlen does an Extract demo on the 2nd Saturday of the month.

Basically it's just a bunch of brewers standing around, drinking beer (at 11am :blink: ) and talking beer. SWMBO doesn't get it, but I love it! I've been to a few demos, it's great experience.

No association and all that...just appreciative of the local HBS...


----------



## Hutch (24/8/06)

bugwan said:


> I move to Yarraville in 12 days. That will make me about 690 metres from Grain and Grape by foot. Can't complain!



Lucky SOB bugwan!!!
My nearest HBS is 500m from my work in Richmond, and they're pretty useless (unless you just want K&K, in which case Coles is cheaper). Have made numerous wasted trips to this place, and now prefer going across town to Grain and Grape, even for incidentals. Definitely the best in Melbourne.
No affiliation, just think they're a great bunch of guys, who truely understand all aspects of brewing, and know what their customers want. I'll drink to that! :chug:


----------



## Weizguy (25/8/06)

lou said:


> How bout this
> 
> asked for 10Kg of marris otter 3 of wheat and 1 of carafa -
> 
> ...


I'd say, maybe, off the top of my head, stab in the dark, run it up the flagpole and see if anyone salutes...perhaps a Schwarzbier. Use a lager yeast and mash low.

Or maybe a Dark Belgian, using the right yeast and hops, brewed to 16 litres.

When life handz U a lemon, make lemonade. Gee, it's late, isn't it?
What I mean to say is be creative and make the most of it, coz U ain't gettin' a refund.

Seth out


----------



## jimmy01 (25/8/06)

Got to give Norm at Brewer's Choice at Gaythorne (Brisbane North)a big rap. He was a big help to me when I was starting out in AG. Their range of liquid yeats etc is not great but he is always willing to chase what you need. The crush of their grain is top quality too.

Good on ya Norm


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/8/06)

bugwan said:


> Their brew demo days are fantastic by the way. Anyone in Melbourne who is considering the move to AG or wants more info on the subject can get plenty of good info from Paul Rigby ("Riggers") for All Grain demos on the last Saturday of the month or Paul Bowlen does an Extract demo on the 2nd Saturday of the month.



Bugwan

Take Riggers a sample of your best Wheat beer (if you make one). He'll be only too happy to try it for you. :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (25/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> bugwan said:
> 
> 
> > Their brew demo days are fantastic by the way. Anyone in Melbourne who is considering the move to AG or wants more info on the subject can get plenty of good info from Paul Rigby ("Riggers") for All Grain demos on the last Saturday of the month or Paul Bowlen does an Extract demo on the 2nd Saturday of the month.
> ...



I guess that would only be fair....considering how much of his stuff I've tried...!

There was a guy in last demo day actually, who had brewed a pilsener for Riggers to try. It was gone in seconds... He gave it a good wrap though. There's nothing like a trained palate and a no-nonsense reply to help your brewing.

Cheers Warren.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/8/06)

Was a bit of a Joke Bugwan. I can tell you from some experience that Riggers "hates" Wheat beers. :lol: :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (25/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Was a bit of a Joke Bugwan. I can tell you from some experience that Riggers "hates" Wheat beers. :lol: :blink:
> 
> Warren -



Ahh, thanks for the follow up...my sarcasm meter was set to 'silent'!

He certainly has steadfast beliefs... His big belief seems to be mash pH - he reckons that is far more important than strike/mash temps. Even for the beginning brewer he recommends a roll of pH tape and to treat sparge water. I don't agree with this for beginners, but each to their own.

At the end of the day, it's a great help to see an experienced brewer working his craft for you. Especially for the novices (such as moi).


----------



## Brad_G (20/11/06)

Ive got a little story from my LHBS:- :wacko: 

I went in there on saturday morning as I ran out of S04 and had no chance of getting it from my usual supplier. I know the bloke well as I use to buy my K&K gear from him (Oh to remember the bad days). 

He asked how my brews were going and all the usual inquisitive questions even though he knows nothing about what us AG brewers do. I told him that I just had a brew infect on me (my poor Brew Day Oktoberfest). I told him what it smelt like etc and he said that it rang a bell. He then poured a beer off the tap in his shop for me to smell. It surely was infected. He insisted I taste it, so I did and I nearly spewed. He then told me it didnt matter cause he was gonna drink it anyway. YUK. 

Then he told me that both of his 60l fermenters smelt the same. They were surely infected too, they stunk. I told him to tip the beers, clean them extensively and try again. Instead he goes under his little bar and comes up with some Blue Mountain Lager Yeast packets, cuts the top off and pours them into his infected brews. 'That will kill any infection' he said, content with his actions. I grabbed my SO4 and scurried out of there!!!!!!


----------



## DJR (20/11/06)

Oh dear.

At least in Sydney there's not many of these crap shops around, most of them are pretty good. Although a couple (starting with B and sometimes TC) don't want to know a thing about you if you want more than those crappy 150g packets of grain. But on the whole most brewshops are pretty well informed and most of the guys are pretty good for a chat and advice.

I did once get a 5 year old vial of White Labs, but it was free, and it fired up fine. Got a free hat from White Labs and did pretty well with the beer in the Castle Hill show comp. That's about the worst story i've got and it's not really that bad.


----------



## Stuster (20/11/06)

Geez, that's a lovely LHBS you have vjval. Still waiting to see if my LHBS guy can make a good beer. h34r: :lol:


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (20/11/06)

I have say that the strike rate is probably about 50/50 between good HBS and ignorant HBS. While most are pretty nice people, I am a bit surprised by the level of ignorance or lack of interest displayed by some, given you only have to read a book or online info to get a really solid grounding in brewing basics. I think that some of them are not reading types?

Agree with you DJR - the B shop not far from you tends not to want to have much to do with the customers. Another that closed down in Bronte a while back I found a bit abrupt and not too helpful when I queried them on a particular brand of kit beer that I had purchased from them before and the guy said I must be wrong because he had never stocked it, let alone heard of it before!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (20/11/06)

Just like to add my 2 bobs worth.

I have only ever been to one HBS (Greensborough Homebrew Supplies no affiliation etc) and have no need or desire to go to a different one. 

Are they clean: Yes
Are they Knowledgeable: Yes
Are they helpful: Extremely
Are they modern: No
Do they carry a good stock: Yes

Just as important is the shop atmosphere. I find the customers mostly stay for a while and talk about our favourite topic. I dropped in a couple of Saturdays ago for a quick (3 hour) visit.

Sounds like Im a very lucky brewer.


----------



## benno1973 (20/11/06)

I dropped in on my local HBS a few months ago, and they gave me a sampler of a beer brewed (on premises) by a local brewer. Now I like the idea that they're offering tasters, but perhaps they should've paid more attention on brew day, as they were adamant that the full mash brew didn't have any hops whatsoever. Just grains, water and yeast. 

Still, nice guys...


----------



## Barramundi (20/11/06)

wheres this "b" shop you talk of DJR , obviously dont name them on forum, drop me a pm and fill me in ... i think i know but no certain also whats the other one "TC"

im happy with the one i have been going to for a while now , quite helpful good for a chat and seemingly knowledgeable enough and willing to admit if he isnt sure of something you ask...


----------



## Brad_G (20/11/06)

I forgot to say:- on the brew day I had a couple of weeks ago, the same guy from the shop turned up to see what was happening and try to sell some gear. He brought a guy with him that apparantly wrote a book on brewing (Ross or patch know more about this guy I think) but anyway, they had no idea what we were doing. At the shop the other day he said that I looked too busy and really wanted to be shown what was happening! Im sure there are good HBS around, but this one has gotta be the BEST!!!!!

Brad


----------



## Chris (20/11/06)

Yeah,

Definately got to love the HBS shop guys who straight out tell you when they dont have the stock or dont know. My local is usually pretty good and carries a good range, sometimes he doesnt have exactly what you want but wont substitute different grains and his stock is never stale. Some HBS guys get massive eggos - Its just a hobby for christ sake.


----------



## Chad (21/11/06)

I'd like to put down a vote for two in Brisbane;

*Annerley Home Brew (**Annerley, **Brisbane Southside)*
This was the first home brew store I ever walked into after inheriting my grand dad's brewing kit. I was totally confused about the kits and sugars/malts. The folks were very helpful in getting me going and have a great range of kits and gear.
I walked back into the store only yesterday (haven't been there for a few years) on the way home to pick up a racking cane, and sure enough the service and friendliness was still there.

*Home Brew Oasis (**Kedron, **Brisbane Northside)*
This had been my local for a few years and once again a very friendly and helpful store. I particularly like this store because they have a huge range of gear, and from what I can tell at very reasonable prices.

I can't comment on ingredients selection for these two stores as I have only just put down my very first all grain last weekend. I live close enough to Craftbrewer to get my ingredients from there from here on in.


----------



## shotduck (21/11/06)

vjval1974 said:


> I forgot to say:- on the brew day I had a couple of weeks ago, the same guy from the shop turned up to see what was happening and try to sell some gear. He brought a guy with him that apparantly wrote a book on brewing (Ross or patch know more about this guy I think) but anyway, they had no idea what we were doing. At the shop the other day he said that I looked too busy and really wanted to be shown what was happening! Im sure there are good HBS around, but this one has gotta be the BEST!!!!!
> 
> Brad


Hmm... Brisbane... I have read some excerpts from a "book" being published by a bloke from the Lochyer Valley region - thinks he's the ducks nuts. "Brewing for thirty years..." and "won over 300 competitions"... are phrases uttered amongst some completely unbelievable "advice" such as adding sea-water to your brew and using SO2 as a yeast nutrient. Never in my life have I read such garbage - truly it had me weeping tears of laughter! Unfortunately, this book is indeed being published and it is about to hit the shelves, so we are about to have an influx of very mis-informed newbies. The person who the book was sent to for review was a lot more diplomatic in his response to the author. Personally, I would have wiped my arse with it and sent it back C.O.D. But then, I am an arsehole at heart, after all... :lol: 

Cheers,
TSD

*EDIT:* Spelling... again


----------



## blackbock (5/2/07)

Was speaking to a HBS operator (...) about the new range of Brewer's Selection Fresh Worts he had in stock. When asking him about the "Amarillo Ale" he told me it was "supposed to be like a Blue Tongue Lager"

I found this quite disturbing! Please somebody tell me this is utter %$%&^W!


----------



## Gerard_M (5/2/07)

blackbock said:


> Was speaking to a LHBS operator (Albion Park) about the new range of Brewer's Selection Fresh Worts he had in stock. When asking him about the "Amarillo Ale" he told me it was "supposed to be like a Blue Tongue Lager"
> 
> I found this quite disturbing! Please somebody tell me this is utter %$%&^W!




Very disturbing. The Amarillo Ale is a great drop. If I were to compare it to a commercial beer I would say something along the lines of a James Squire Golden Ale.
I am sending an updated list of our current styles & their comparable commercial beers to all of our stockist in this weeks e-newsletter.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## tangent (5/2/07)

maybe if you add too much water...
edit - and add that horrible dry enzyme...
it could get close


----------



## Pumpy (5/2/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Very disturbing. The Amarillo Ale is a great drop. If I were to compare it to a commercial beer I would say something along the lines of a James Squire Golden Ale.
> I am sending an updated list of our current styles & their comparable commercial beers to all of our stockist in this weeks e-newsletter.
> Cheers
> Gerard




I had some of the Brewers Selection Amarillo ale at Frankos nice drop .  

if you ferment any beer too high temp you can wreck it .

pumpy


----------



## Franko (5/2/07)

Let me tell you Ive sampled quite a few of the "Brewers Selection" cubes and all have been sensational.

Its a credit to you Gerard keep up the great work

Franko


----------



## dr K (6/2/07)

Given that the Blue Tongue Pilsener (to my tongue) uses Amarillo and Saaz (happy to be proven otherwise) then your Local may not have been so far off the mark.
When I wander into my local Audi shop to buy and A3 or an A4 I do not expect that the guy (or girl) who is selling it to me knows how to build it or even strip it down, nor do I expect that the owner of the business will either.
A good LHBS is there providing a service to you, his customer. You would expect that he has some product knowledge of kits and such and if you are lucky much more, but its not a given.
If you think that you have outgrown him then by all means shop elsewhere..but please do not knock him.

K


----------



## Adamt (6/2/07)

I sort of see your point Dr K, but question the validity of comparing HBSs with car dealerships. A much better comparison for beer with car dealerships are bottle shops. They sell the beer but don't know much about it. HBSs sell the equipment/ingredients to make beer. If you went to an auto-parts store would you expect the staff to know nothing about how cars work?

Theres enough information on the internet/in the libraries about beer and brewing that HBS owners/workers have no excuse to have a little scope on how beer is brewed in the big picture.\

My 2 cents.


----------



## tangent (6/2/07)

adamt just shot that analogy zeppelin down...


----------



## blackbock (6/2/07)

dr K said:


> A good LHBS is there providing a service to you, his customer. You would expect that he has some product knowledge of kits and such and if you are lucky much more, but its not a given.
> If you think that you have outgrown him then by all means shop elsewhere..but please do not knock him.
> 
> K



Kurtz,

the very least that I expect from any salesperson is that if they don't know about something, they tell me so outright, and not make something up! I would go back there again, because he seemed like a nice guy, but I still think it was an amusing story to tell!


----------



## MAH (6/2/07)

blackbock said:


> When asking him about the "Amarillo Ale" he told me it was "supposed to be like a *Blue Tongue Lager*"





dr K said:


> Given that the *Blue Tongue Pilsener  * (to my tongue) uses Amarillo and Saaz (happy to be proven otherwise) then your Local may not have been so far off the mark.



Bluetongue Pilsner, yes. Bluetongue Lager, no.

Their website states for the Lager , "Hops selected from Tasmania's best are suplemented with the more austere flavoured and reisonous hops that are imported from Europe especially for the Bluetongue Brewery". I'd take a punt and say that Saaz are likely to be the European hops they refer to, but the Tasmanian hops is probably PoR.

For the Pilsner, the website states that they use imported Amarillo and Saaz.

So Kurtz is both wrong and right all at the same time.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## dr K (7/2/07)

> So Kurtz is both wrong and right all at the same time.



Kurtz is many things at the same time !!!
You are certainly correct Blue Tongue does label a product Lager, and another Pilsener (in the green ), which I think is a decent beer, even with the Amarillo !!!!!
I guess what needs to be pushed is (surprise left field comment from Kurtz) is Education....shock horror etc but the Education really needs to come from the bottle shop as well, or indeed primarily.
I can walk into any bottle shop and buy a beer that is just like VB, or LCPA or Hoegaarden, it even says so on the label!! My local bottle shops are crowded with fresh(ish) examples of possibly hundreds of beers and as I do not suffer from MSP I have tasted (often critically) a decent proportion of them but then I am not the average punter who would really like some good advice (pre-checkout) about some of these beers..trust me, it will and is happening.
Most LHBS have a good knowledge of what they are selling (the one's with various glass smoking accessories perhaps not), and lets face it, without them our hobby would not exist and as such I support them sometimes too much, but I am equally aware that as the public punters beer appreciation increases which it is, and as that percentage of punters (small perhaps in percent but large in numbers) decide to dabble in brewing then the shelf kit with 20gms of cascade really aint gunna cut the mustard.
Brewing here will continue to grow, Education and eradication of MSP will see us through !!

Kurtz


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (7/2/07)

I just found this thread and it's very interesting indeed.

In the pursuit of K&K goodness, the supermarkets were usually the best place because they're cheap and have turnover.

I've been to a place in Richmond (which I believe to be part of a chain) a couple of times to get stuff and found that their knowledge is solid, but basic and almost solely focussed on their own product. Their prices are probably excessive for the value add. For me, it's good for the emergency purchase.

The place in Yarraville is good. Their prices are sometimes competitive with the One True Craft Brew Supplier and they are *usually* friendly and helpful.

I've been meaning to visit the place in Greensborough as my parents live out there, but it really is out in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## therook (7/2/07)

> I've been meaning to visit the place in Greensborough as my parents live out there, but it really is out in the middle of nowhere... biggrin.gif



middle of nowhere, try living 90 minutes from G&G in yarraville and its the closest HB shop for me  

you city folk call a 10 km drive a long way  

rook


----------



## Lukes (7/2/07)

therook said:


> middle of nowhere, try living 90 minutes from G&G in yarraville and its the closest HB shop for me
> 
> you city folk call a 10 km drive a long way
> 
> rook





They have a fridge full of "travelers" these day's so it makes the trip over more worth while. :chug: 

- Luke


----------



## T.D. (7/2/07)

MAH said:


> For the Pilsner, the website states that they use imported Amarillo and Saaz.



I have seen several references to the pils having amarillo in it, but I am buggered if I can ever taste it. I would guess its in pretty minimal quantities, potentially just to say they are using the hop given its almost cult status among craft brewers at the moment.

I've got a bottle of it in the fridge actually so I will have another go at detecting it. Not holding my breath though!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (15/2/07)

Cool, I rang the only good HBS in town today and said "Hey, I know you are going to ****'s place after work today. Any chance you could bring along 5kg of cracked Pilsener and a bag of US-56?"

His answer? "Absolutely, anytime!" :super: 

Now that's service :beerbang: 

PZ.


----------



## mikem108 (15/2/07)

P.Z
You obviously live in a part of Australia where people still give a rats!


----------

